# My paypal name is wrong or correct



## ajkannan83 (Jul 17, 2010)

Dear Sir,

My bank account name is A.Kannan but paypal account name is Kannan A
So I create another paypal account using signup buuton. Then type firstname=A. but paypal not accept dot(.)

How do I create paypal account or old account is correct or not.


----------

